# The RFR Dungeon Home Haunt



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

I am going to get Video and Pix up of the full maze, side rooms and front can food donation areas, but here is the one picture I have right now of the candy side area where Trick or Treaters could skip going through the whole haunt and just come up to get the candy.

I'll get video and pix up this week. I am happy to be part of this forum and all you welcoming home haunters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So the TOTs get to choose between going through the haunt or walking by the creepy guy with the mallet to get candy? Hmmm, haunt, mallet, haunt, ma....AARRRGGHHHH!

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pics, Jon


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice looking set!
Looking forward to seeing the rest!
.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah, I used to make them go through the haunt only, but then some of them want to be scared but not too scared. It was a happy medium.

I'll be posting more in a day or two.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very cool looking set indeed.
How many trip and fall over the extension cord while running out.(busting your chops man).
Really like the walls, the look awesome!! Nice!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looks great! can't wait to see the video!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmmm. That set looks awfully familiar. Mwahaha! It's awesome. Can't wait to see the whole haunt.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

That is the part for people who wanted to skip the haunt. a side set up and yes. muwahahaha, it was used at MHC for my booth.

I got the idea for a sie set up from a parent last year who asks me to do something like that. It seemed to work and eliminated alot of long waiting for the real haunt around the back of the house.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice set! That looks like a schweet silicone mask you're wearing too... is that SPFX or CFX?


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 2, 2008)

Its an SPFX Mask. Its the Zombie one. I also own the Old Man.

I do love the CFX mask that was picked during the RFR CFX Mask competition. Did you see that one.

THe winner was "Nothing to Gein" its looks amazing! When I was talking to Wes from CFX he was telling me what a challenge that one was to pull off.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Great pic! Oh ya, I'd be very uneasy to walk past that scene!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have only one question. 

Did the monster win the croquet tournament? LOL!

Great set! Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

